# Black Bonza RDA’s



## Jengz (23/12/17)

Looking for two Bonza rdas, but looking for the matte black colour. 

Anyone in the Cape Town area stocking them? Second option any other vendors in SA have the black in stock?


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Had to Google to find out what this was

Vandyvape Bonza RDA - looks nice @Jengz 


From the Vandyvaoe website:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Had to Google to find out what this was
> 
> Vandyvape Bonza RDA - looks nice @Jengz
> 
> ...


Thanks silver... I’m quite a fan of the build deck, it’s got a solid juicewell which will work for my squonking needs and it will look great on my black driptech ds!

That is why I want the black but most of all these acrylic drip tips on the Vandy Vape products are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig0 (26/12/17)

Hi there @Jengz.

We have the matte black Bonza here at Vaper's Corner. We also stock a bunch of the 810 drip tips.

We also ship nationwide for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (26/12/17)

Craig0 said:


> Hi there @Jengz.
> 
> We have the matte black Bonza here at Vaper's Corner. We also stock a bunch of the 810 drip tips.
> 
> We also ship nationwide for free.


Yo @Craig0 , checked ur site last week already but the black shows sold out


----------



## Craig0 (26/12/17)

Jengz said:


> Yo @Craig0 , checked ur site last week already but the black shows sold out
> View attachment 117337


Hi @Jengz. 

Sorry about that.

Looks like a glitch in the matrix or something. We definitely have stock. Tomorrow morning, we'll make it our first priority to get it sorted.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (27/12/17)

Craig0 said:


> Hi @Jengz.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Please let me know once the site is corrected so that I can place order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/17)

Uh oh...

I think I may want one of these too now!


----------



## Jengz (27/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> I think I may want one of these too now!


Tried one yesterday and the airflow on it is quite superb, Flavour on point and I’m huge fan of the look, hahaaaa it’s ticking all boxes man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Craig0 (29/12/17)

Hi @Jengz and @Stosta!

The glitch has been sorted. The Bonza is live on the website.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/bonza-rda/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (29/12/17)

@Craig0 it still shows out of stock on my end... will give it a few minutes and check again


----------



## Jengz (30/12/17)

@Craig0 2 black bonzas ordered! Thanks man really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

